
Announcing GitHub Issues for iPhone - holman
https://github.com/blog/904-announcing-github-issues-for-iphone
======
flocial
These Mac/iOS apps are great but making their site mobile compatible would
benefit more people immediately IMHO.

------
cmelbye
Yikes, that completely custom, non-standard UI is pretty jarring for me.

~~~
jechen
I thought it's quite a fresh breath of air from all the other apps.
Conventions be damned!

~~~
cmelbye
Don't get me wrong, I love a custom UI in an iPhone app when it's done right.
See: TweetBot. Gorgeous, 100% custom UI, and they preserved button sizes,
labels, behavior, etc that the user is used to in an iPhone app.

------
socratic
Do people use GitHub Issues? Is there something that it's best at compared to
the alternatives?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
If you're evaluating it against a full blown bug/requirements tracking system
like JIRA, Fogbugz or similar it is fairly lacking.

If you want a dead simple, integrated, free (with your github subscription)
bug tracking system that lets you close issues via git commit messages it is
just what is called for.

------
idigit
When I click on the "download it today" button, it forwards me to a not found
page in the app store. :(

~~~
watmough
Yes, same experience here, but doing a search popped it right up.

This should be a direct link to it.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/github-
issues/id453833494?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/github-
issues/id453833494?mt=8)

